

Entrepreneurs, Stay Out The Utter Idiocy of U.S. Immigration Law - ChrisArchitect
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/11/entrepreneurs-stay-out-the-utter-idiocy-of-us-immigration-law/248286/

======
gorzon
With essentially zero tariffs on capital flows, why is it necessary to target
winners and losers with immigration policy? We saw what happened to wage rates
when the richest companies in the US got access to the massive quotas of guest
workers that US agriculture has: tech bubble and unemployment. Why use
immigration policy as a subsidy to the venture cap industry? This makes little
sense. Immigration policy can certainly be reformed but handing it over big
money and big lawyers makes is foolish.

